# Seasoned forager New to Georgia



## mrturtle (Mar 19, 2017)

My family just moved to Stone Mountain area &amp; went out up by Ellijay area today but didn't find a thing. I have been picking since a child with Grandpa &amp; all 4 of my boys do also. We have been picking in Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa &amp; Missouri for Morels &amp; Hens. Been out for Chanterelles in the Carolinas but need some help with areas, timing &amp; habitat to get going here. Any help would be very much appreciated &amp; would love to join with someone is possible!!!
Happy Hunting !!!


----------



## es (Feb 27, 2017)

I am sure you have already checked out the "Atlanta Area Morels" thread - that has most of what I would say: try rich but well-drained floodplains with a mature overstory - often areas that are overrun with privet. Trillium and trout lilies are some good indicators of the type of habitat, but overall probably have a wider habitat range than morels, so you won't find morels everywhere trilliums are found. Morels seem to associate with tulip poplars in the southeast. As for timing, I think the best tack is to just keep tabs on these forums and the morel progression maps available elsewhere on the web. A Florida resident, I generally make one trip a year to middle Georgia to look for morels, typically sometime between the last weekend in March and the first or second weekend in April. This year, with the early spring, we tried in mid-March, just before things turned cool again, and had very limited success with early black morels, but found no yellows. 
Best of luck.


----------



## mrturtle (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanx ES!!! I have been pouring through all the info I can find about shrooms here!!! I went to Monroe today but got skunked,,, in good time I hope!!!


----------

